# recenty found buried jars need identified



## aprildgrubbs (Jan 22, 2015)

Recently I dug up salt of mason jars and soda bottles that were buried underground.  I have no idea how to date them or tell their worth. Some are blue, most are clear. Ranging in sizes from approx. Five gallon down to 1/2 pint. Can someone please help me?                   April


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi April.It's possible someone can help but not without more information. All I can say is that of the 10's of thousands of different jars and sodas that have been made, most are worth recycling only.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 22, 2015)

Well April, you have to know if they are old enough to have been hand and mouth blown.  Do you see vertical seams on the finsh area of the bottle.  The finish is the top closure part of a bottle.  Do y0u see pontil marks on the bottoms of what yo0u are finding?  We can't help much until yo9u do some homework.  
RED M.


----------



## coreya (Jan 22, 2015)

Post some pictures and you will get more info than you thought possible! Take a front shot of any embossing and the base and top of the jar for starters.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 22, 2015)

aprildgrubbs said:
			
		

> Recently I dug up salt of mason jars and soda bottles that were buried underground.  I have no idea how to date them or tell their worth. Some are blue, most are clear. Ranging in sizes from approx. Five gallon down to 1/2 pint. Can someone please help me?                   April


The advice you've gotten so far is good, pictures are necessary. What do you mean by SALT in: "salt of mason jars"?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 23, 2015)

I think that's a typo Jim. It was probably "a lot of.....".[8|]


----------



## deenodean (Jan 23, 2015)

April, if you do not know how to post pictures email them to me at deenodean@hotmail.com and I will post them for you.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello deeno.  In a post near yours there was a posted jar, large mouth, with a horizontal seam around the jar below the finish about an inch, that had to be formed in the neckring, if it isn't marked with a pair of vertical mold seams also.  A bottlemystery for today.  RED Matthews


----------



## aprildgrubbs (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. Deeno, I emailed you some pics. I still have several more to clean and check out.


----------



## deenodean (Jan 24, 2015)

[attachment=IMG_20150123_193106 (480x640).jpg]


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like a modern canister, probably had a plastic snap-on lid.  Nice embossing tho.  -Tammy


----------

